# ufos



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

ju8st wanted to see ur opinions


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

buuuump


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

i dont like anything or anyone that uses the probing method to get answers!


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

uve seen a ufo?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i believe in aliens..how would you explain innes then..


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

cmon man keep this post legitimate i want some real responses!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

thePACK said:


> i believe in aliens..how would you explain innes then..


 nah, innes was dropped and inappropriately touched as a child...he's no alien.....


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

i dont believe in them.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

No we are all alone in this universe of ours ... [insert X-Files music]


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I don't believe in that stereotyped alien crap, but I'm sure we're not alone in the galaxy...


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

im sure there is intelligant and un-intelligant life out there

but life depends on certain things like how far away from a power source and others. earth got lucky.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

anybody ever see the movie ...signs?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I believe they are here all the time I am always seeing weird stuff in the sky. If god creates humans why not other things he created animals


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I wish wash back and forth on this. My common sense side says yes when my religious side says no.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I wish wash back and forth on this. My common sense side says yes when my religious side says no.


 why would religious side say no?


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

i just saw on the t.v life on mars...its like a lil plant thing...so there is aleins...and why would god make this HUGE HUGE universe and only put us in it....there is prolly aleins in other galaxies.


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

i swear ive seen things in the sky in winter weird stuff


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

There has to be other life out there somewhere. So many things left to explore on this planet let alone all of space.


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

I was recently on a plane from Phoenix and during the flight we were flying over rough canyon terrain with patches of trees. I saw a rather large round object fly close to the ground at a rather fast pace but not faster than a plane. There is no way it could have been a pplane because it was way to slow and made sharp turns. It couldnt have been a land vehical of any kind because there are no roads and it went over gorges and trees. And it was a unihabited region too. I think we were over New Mexico at the time. It seemed very odd but i didnt want to disturb any one so I kept it to my self and stared at it for like 5 minutes. It was at point where the wing blocked my vision of it and when Ilooked to see where it was it was gone.


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

> I was recently on a plane from Phoenix and during the flight we were flying over rough canyon terrain with patches of trees. I saw a rather large round object fly close to the ground at a rather fast pace but not faster than a plane. There is no way it could have been a pplane because it was way to slow and made sharp turns. It couldnt have been a land vehical of any kind because there are no roads and it went over gorges and trees. And it was a unihabited region too. I think we were over New Mexico at the time. It seemed very odd but i didnt want to disturb any one so I kept it to my self and stared at it for like 5 minutes. It was at point where the wing blocked my vision of it and when Ilooked to see where it was it was gone.


strange but ud think the ufo would be way faster than a plane if it can travel the universe faster than the speed of light..


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

I also have a theory that in every galaxy there is only one planet inhabited with intelligent lifeforms and the others are used to mine resources.


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Heartless-Dealer said:


> > I was recently on a plane from Phoenix and during the flight we were flying over rough canyon terrain with patches of trees. I saw a rather large round object fly close to the ground at a rather fast pace but not faster than a plane. There is no way it could have been a pplane because it was way to slow and made sharp turns. It couldnt have been a land vehical of any kind because there are no roads and it went over gorges and trees. And it was a unihabited region too. I think we were over New Mexico at the time. It seemed very odd but i didnt want to disturb any one so I kept it to my self and stared at it for like 5 minutes. It was at point where the wing blocked my vision of it and when Ilooked to see where it was it was gone.
> 
> 
> strange but ud think the ufo would be way faster than a plane if it can travel the universe faster than the speed of light..


 Just cuz UFOs can fly fast doesnt mean they have to. What if they are assesing earth for a oncoming attack? That would be scary.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

okay don't go overboard that would be scary so lets stop that right there


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Im not tryin to go overboard but if tthat happens I think i would have a heart attack because im deathly afraid of aliens.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

No there coming for us everbody run.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

me and my friend did see weird lights before. a red light with 2 small white lights drop from it. we were not under the influence of anything.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

guys, we have to wait all the way until april 5th 2063 before we meet aliens face to face after the 3d world war lol


----------



## etalon9100 (Jul 4, 2003)

Definitely other forms of life that are thinking the same thing we are.. "Are we the only ones?!"

Well.. we have the answer to THEIR question. Yes.

We're the alien.. we have 2 eyes and a nose, mouth, etc. We're probably as ugly as they are expecting us to be too... Oh, and our UFO is called the NASA Space Shuttle.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

ok ufo stands for "unidentified Flying Object" so of course the exist. you see them everyday. if you cant identify a type of plane flying above you its a UFO.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Ice, New Mexico is known for their so many UFO sightings. Specially around Roswell. Chances are, you probably did see one... and if they were evaluating us for a disaster ... oh well ...
3rd World War was said to be after the 9/11 incident. There was this old philosopher that predicted the WTC collisions, saying it would be the third world war.. so going by that, our 3rd world war has come up.
Tiny, I'm not worried. I believe we have the MIB on our side... 
About the aliens and UFO's ... I do believe. I believe in the unknown, even if it scares the sh*t outta me.





















But I'm okay ... I'm ready for them ... and believe you me, I wont die w/o a fight ...


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I do believe there are aliens and UFOs.


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

Nope. They don't exist.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I believe it. We cant just be the ONLY living thing out there in a huge universe. We have millions of planets in millions of solar systems inside millions of galaxies, portals of blackholes. There has to be.

Plus it has nothing to do with religion. UFO's have been sited way before Christ and have records of happenings for ages. Siteings, written statements, hyrogliphics, movies, even technology seems to have rubb'd off from extra terestrial ways. Look at that new airplane the Air Force has.. doesnt need to take off, but can hover from its position up in the air.


----------

